# Upgrade Fluval hood to LED



## Matthias (2 Feb 2019)

Hi all, I'm considering a little diy aquarium hood hack to upgrade my fluval roma 90 to LED lighting and was wondering if anyone had any tips or experiences. Planning to do this in a low cost DIY way if possible. 
It's a 60cm/90litre aquarium and the hood is attached to the tank so getting rid of the hood altogether isn't an option. I've already replaced the original t8 lighting with 2x 24W Juwel t5 tubes using arcadia waterproof fittings when I got the tank about 6 years ago. It's time to replace the t5 tubes as they've got a bit dark. I like the look and price of the chihiro led units, but I'd have to mount it inside the cover of the existing hood. I'm a bit concerned that it might overheat or condensation might get into the fittings over time as those units are intended for an open aquarium. 
Any ideas?


----------



## soggybongo (2 Feb 2019)

did this project on my fluval flex with a chihiro. not had a problem with any condensation or water getting into the unit as I siliconed around the edge of perspex shield and the two outer edges with aquarium safe silicone, check my thread here :-  https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/four-stone-modified-fluval-flex-57.53716/


----------



## Matthias (3 Feb 2019)

Thanks @soggybongo - looks like a neat solution. I hadn't thought to cut through the hood. Amazing tank btw, and interesting process to start it off with emersed plants without water.


----------

